# Female tourist sent to mental hospital



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Female tourist sent to mental hospital after stripping naked in Upper Egypt* 

A female British tourist was sent to a mental hospital in Upper Egypt’s Aswan on Tuesday after she reportedly removed her clothes in public.

The 31-year-old was arrested in Luxor by tourism police on Monday.

Al-Ahram Arabic news website said the woman was found “doing bizarre movements” whilst naked and she had escaped from two hospitals in Luxor before being sent to the mental hospital in Aswan.

Luxor, known as the world’s greatest open-air museum, is witnessing summer-like weather with temperatures rising to 32-36 degrees over the past few days.

Female tourist sent to mental hospital after stripping naked in Upper Egypt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It would be interesting to find out what definition of 'naked' they used to decide she is mentally ill and whether the same would apply had it been a guy.


----------

